# Flamingo 2/18-2/19



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

The plan with ryan (poontoon) and I throughout the week was to get out on saturday due to the weather man saying the winds would be manageable. Weather man was right! Saturday turned out to be a great day on the water with low winds and hungry fish. Found them tailing and handstanding... We pulled out 12 or so reds with that Ryan guy getting 2 over 30 inches (31"er and 32"er) and me getting a 32.5" red. Ryan with the hot hand...
32"er








31"er








32.5"er









After saturday we knew that sundays winds would not be as cooperative, but we decided to go back out in search of snook. We woke up early and made the trek out there with Joey Flats. Wind was "howlin n yowlin yall"!  Pull up to the first spot in search of snook and notice schools of reds so... we decided to play for a little before we go back to our target fish. We picked off 24 fish out of the schools before we continued our search. Well that never happened. We made the short run to another flat where we picked up 2 more reds to end the day. Wind made it easy for us to call it a day.
Ryan with a 26" release









We def missed our partner in crime and good friend Eric (paint it black)
Sorry for the camera phone pics


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

nice looking reds. y'all boys are catching lots of reds down there. is there a redfish farm in flamingo or what


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

ssshhhhh.......nope, no fish down here..


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks... ha stupid fish mustve lost their way


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Nice work boys! 

and... there are no fish in Flamingo.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Ramiro


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks buddy. Which one


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

NICE OUTING BOYS

WISH I WAS THERE! LOL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work, guys! I've taught you guys well!
"Team Monochrome"!

Those are some slob reds!


----------

